# eVic VT Feeling a bit limp



## Frostbite (5/8/15)

Hey all,

I personally have had my evic vt since the launch of it, I just find that over the last couple weeks it's getting worse - Specially when using it in TC mode on Ni. I tried different Coils, different everything and on Ni it just doesn't perform as it did on day 1.

Anyone have some advise for this ?


----------



## Smoky Jordan (5/8/15)

Hi @Frostbite 
I have personally felt the Night coils have been sub par compared to the Ti coils. Give them a try and I'm it will put a smile back on you face


----------



## Smoky Jordan (5/8/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @Frostbite
> I have personally felt the Night coils have been sub par compared to the Ti coils. Give them a try and I'm it will put a smile back on you face


Ni coils- these phones arrr!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frostbite (5/8/15)

Ill try that ... I just noticed that even though the coil pick up on 0.15Ohm a minute later it will drop to 0.11Ohm even though I locked it in at 0.15. 

If I then push up the Temp the coils burn...


----------



## acorn (6/8/15)

Hi @Frostbite, you do not mention your Temperature setting, herewith something I found a while ago when experiencing the same problem, I do however use the Subtank mini with my own Ni build.

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/evic-vt-temp-protection.681173/

*The scorch temperature of cotton is 420F (225 Degree Celsius) WHEN IT'S DRY*.

But it's not dry when you're vaping. *When it's wet with ejuice the scorch temp is higher than 525F (273 Degree Celsius.* You should be able to vape at *475-500F* with no problems at all. In fact it should perform very similar to Kanthal if it's the right operating temperature. You need to remember that you're not wanting to vape until your wick is bone dry, you're wanting the temps to be as high as possible without burning the wick while the wick is wet, and then start protecting you if the wick starts drying out even a little bit.

Completely Average,Jun 21, 2015


----------



## Frostbite (6/8/15)

Ill have a read. My problem is with the Subtank nano 0.15 Ni coils


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (6/8/15)

Temp set to 450f but it just doesn't vape well. When I up the temp to 480-500 it will burn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

